# Nylabones???



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

When do you take away the nylon Nylabone? I buy Timmy one a week and by the end of the week he has one side pretty whittled down to the point that little pieces are falling off.

I don't think those little pieces of nylon he digests are very good for him. I also give him bully sticks but only for about 15 minutes per day, because they get very mushy and sticky and he almost choked one time trying to swallow that sticky mush.

Any ideas about the Nyloabones?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

have you tried the hard kind of nylabone


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I stopped giving my dogs Nylabones, because of those little pieces that you talked about. I don't give them anything that they can chew little pieces off of. Period.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

elaina said:


> have you tried the hard kind of nylabone


Yes, but unfortunately he hates them, because there is nothing to chew off.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dex loves the chicken or liver flavored hard for powerful chewers one. he stops once its all chewed up but still in its bone form lmao


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

If he's able to make that much of a dent in them, I'd take them away and probably avoid giving them. We've got a bunch laying around and the most the dogs do is put teeth marks in the edges. My Kahlua loves carrying them around. Tequila loves tossing them around and chewing on them. But none actually make any "impact" on them. We usually get the "puppy bones" but have a few of the harder rubber ones too and they all enjoy them. You could try giving the Healthy Edible ones. I won't really vouch for them actually being healthy LOL but they won't do much harm in moderation. And certainly better than consuming plastic haha. I believe for the puppy bones the disclaimer on the back says that "small pieces the size of a grain of rice should pass through" but NOT to give them if the dog can break off any larger pieces.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine like the Healthy Edibles nylabone. Funny thing is, they don't EAT them they just carry them around and hide them.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

These are pretty sturdy for Chihuahuas. Have you tried any of them?
They are all meant for larger dogs, but I find it's best to give a large chew since
there is less chance of choking. Also for bully sticks you can try the braided
ones where there is a couple in one, so it is larger, and if you are still worried
about choking just give it for 15 minutes then replace it with something else just
as valuable and let the bully stick dry out. Your pup is teething and is very
uncomfortable, to help you can also give frozen veggies like carrots or beans,
and you can wet a clean sock then tie it in a knot and freeze it, it makes a
great chew for a teething pup.

Nylabone Galileo Bones Dog Chews | PetEdge.com

Nylabone Durable Dental Dinosaur Dog Chews | PetEdge.com

Nylabone Double Action Revolving Chews for Dogs | PetEdge.com

Nylabone Puppy Teething Rings | PetEdge.com

Nylabone Durable Wishbones -- Dog Dental Chews | PetEdge.com


These are all really great, give them a try!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

KittynKahlua said:


> If he's able to make that much of a dent in them, I'd take them away and probably avoid giving them. We've got a bunch laying around and the most the dogs do is put teeth marks in the edges. My Kahlua loves carrying them around. Tequila loves tossing them around and chewing on them. But none actually make any "impact" on them. We usually get the "puppy bones" but have a few of the harder rubber ones too and they all enjoy them. You could try giving the Healthy Edible ones. I won't really vouch for them actually being healthy LOL but they won't do much harm in moderation. And certainly better than consuming plastic haha. I believe for the puppy bones the disclaimer on the back says that "small pieces the size of a grain of rice should pass through" but NOT to give t googghem if the dog can break off any larger pieces.


My problem is he just bites and does not chew. Tried the edible ones, he bites them off and does not chew, just googbles them. Will not let give him rawhides too much negative stuff about them

Would love to find my Timmy something to chew on, that will be healthy.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

If you are looking for something for him to chew have you tried deer antlers? They are actually deer antlers and are supposed to bemuch better for dogs than rawhide. I too do not give Jaxx rawhide. I ordered one a while back and it turned into his favirite thing when he wants to chew. 
I did not even know the nylabones could be chewed down. Jaxx has a couple but all he does withe it is play with it and maybe nibble it for a few moments.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with Amy Jo. Once mine began chewing the rubber/nylon Nylabones to the point of being able to eat them I switched to antlers. They now have deer and elk. They are addicted and they are so good for them.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. I will try the antlers and see if he likes them.

And maybe I should mention Timmy is not a puppy, my avatar shows him when he was a puppy, but he is two years and four months now. 

I am having a very hard time posting pictures on the forum threads, but I have posted new pics of Timmy in the photo gallery main page.

Timmy and Regina


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I always like giving mine the edible nylabones, they like those more than the plastic ones anyway


----------

